# Fishing License?



## roseycrow

Do I need a Florida salt water fishing license to fish at NAS since it is Gov't property?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *roseycrow (11/30/2009)*Do I need a Florida salt water fishing license to fish at NAS since it is Gov't property?


See here.

http://www.naspensacola-mwr.com/water/basefishing.html


----------



## user10068

MWR conflicts with the following excerpt from NASPNCLAINST 5500.3H - Fishing and swimming regulations for NAS:

"Participating personnel must comply with all applicable state and federal fishing rules and regulations."

I wonder if MWR's statement was made before the advent of the shore/pier fishing license requirement?


----------



## straydog

NASP has a blanket fishing license. I spoke to someone at the Tax Collectors office about this. They buy the same type of license as charters so an individual does not need their own to fish on base. You are covered.


----------



## roseycrow

Thanks for the input


----------



## roseycrow

Just received a message from Baitmaster who say FWC asks for his license when he fishes there...now I am confused. Who are FWC and what jurisdiction do they have on Gov't property??


----------



## bigruss

Thats funny because I had a couple of mps them self ask me if I had a fishing license. At the time I didn't so they told me I had to leave. It was over there where the old Mcdonalds use to be. I wasnt sure if they were allowed to do that. But just to avoid conflict I left.


----------



## Cornflake789

Next time you should argue them down, there not gonna do anything to you. Anyways back to the question, you must have a fishing liscence to fish anywhere on NAS except for the pier because the Navy Birthday Ball bought a one year liscence for it that expires some time next year, September I. The interesting thing about this is that none of the students have fishing liscences yet they still fish on base. Security hardly ever knows what their talking about when it comes to this crap, your most direct and accurate source is just gonna be the base CO or FWC. MWR and security are inaccurate.


----------



## roseycrow

According to the website in Telum Pisces response, as of Aug 1, 2009 we do need a license and I assume we don't only if we fish the pier, which is closed. I was told it will open in Jan after the ship that is docked there leaves. I doubt if the guys in uniform are ever hassled as it's unlikely any of them even know about the rule. And, Frankly, since I personally do not agree with the new "law", I think they should leave our men in uniform alone. In addition, how can a Florida statute be legal on Gov't property? We do not have to pay Florida taxes on base, so why should we have to pay Florida to fish there?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *roseycrow (12/1/2009)*According to the website in Telum Pisces response, as of Aug 1, 2009 we do need a license and I assume we don't only if we fish the pier, which is closed. I was told it will open in Jan after the ship that is docked there leaves. I doubt if the guys in uniform are ever hassled as it's unlikely any of them even know about the rule. And, Frankly, since I personally do not agree with the new "law", I think they should leave our men in uniform alone. In addition, how can a Florida statute be legal on Gov't property? We do not have to pay Florida taxes on base, so why should we have to pay Florida to fish there?


Looks like someone changed the wording since I posted that. It was probably brought to someones attention due to this post.


----------



## user10068

I called MWR right after I posted yesterday and spoke to a lady that acknowledged that there needed to be an update to conform to the requirement for the shore and pier license. As to the question of how the state can control fishing on federal land - they do not. They are controlling fishing in STATE waters and people doing so from federal land are as subject to all rules and regulations as those who are fishing from state or private land in state waters.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *JohnHYoung (12/2/2009)*I called MWR right after I posted yesterday and spoke to a lady that acknowledged that there needed to be an update to conform to the requirement for the shore and pier license. As to the question of how the state can control fishing on federal land - they do not. They are controlling fishing in STATE waters and people doing so from federal land are as subject to all rules and regulations as those who are fishing from state or private land in state waters.


So what about fishing Lake Fredrick or that coastal pond to the east of it? Both surrounded by Federal property, thus Federal waters, thus no license required ?


----------



## user10068

The "coastal pond" that you refer to is a tidal pond, and as such, is state waters. I know, sometimes there is no connection to the bay, but then, the next day there is. 

As far as Frederick is concerned, it is not listed as a permissable fishing area inNASPNCLA INST 5500.3B. Therefore, your question is moot. I have been clearly instructed by the Base Police (LT COOK) that the only places where fishing is allowed on the base are those areas which are listed in the instruction.


----------



## lingbat

yes


----------



## choppedliver

To me this whole question is moot. Unless you plan on ONLY FISHING IN ONE SPOT ( the pier). $17 for state residents for a license and Im pretty sure the military gets the same rate as you are typically given breaks in the state you are stationed. ( 17 years former military myself )

Just buy a license and don't worry because your ass is covered anywhere in the state. I'm sure you spend more than that on your rod, reel, bait, lures, line, etc, etc.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

:bowdown


> *PinfishPunisher (12/3/2009)*just buy a license. $17 will not put you out on the street


----------



## King Crab

If you pay to fish like at the Lexington pier on Nas that has purchased a license,your covered. If you dont Pay to fish, Your not covered. You will need a license unless you are active military. Even on Nas! Anywhere in the state of Fla! Fresh or salt water. Alabama, Whole diffrent story. Even when you pay to fish you still need a license.:banghead


----------



## biggamefishr

as for what jurisdiction fwc has...they're cross deputized as local, state, and federal law enforcement officers


----------



## CAJUN

for $20.00 you can purchase a Military Gold Sportsman License if you have a military I.D. retired or actived duty<TABLE id=table35 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#c0c0c0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=647 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffff99><P class=Body>*Military Gold Sportsman's License* (includes Hunting, Saltwater Fishing and Freshwater Fishing licenses; and Wildlife Management Area, Archery, Muzzleloading Gun, Crossbow, Turkey and Florida Waterfowl, Snook and Lobster permits) (sold only at tax collector's office)</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#ffff99><P class=BodyRight>$20.00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Just_Ducky

My Motto-- When In Doubt, Buy A license. Better Safe Than Sorry. :letsdrink


----------

